# Favorite microtonal compostitions?



## artist202 (Jul 14, 2017)

Really trying to explore this field, already checked out Harry Patrich and Alois Hába. What are some other major artists/composition recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Giacinto Scelsi's works could be said to be microtonal. Some of them, anyway. "Aion" (1961) is one I enjoy.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Julián Carrillo, possibly the most visionary composer Latin America ever produced, and one of the more innovative composers of the 20th century, is virtually unknown outside of Mexico. During his studies Carrillo began developing an elaborate microtonal system of music which he called Sonido 13, a symbolic name to imply an expansion of the conventional equal temperament 12 tone system of music. He formed an ensemble called Grupo Metropalitano, mainly with his students, to explore and promote his microtonal ideas. Soon after being introduced to Carillo's microtonal work in the 1920s, Leopold Stokowski became a champion of Carrillo's compositions. Stokowski commissioned a Carrillo piece to be performed by the Philadelphia Orchestra. During the premiere, Stokowski said this of Carrillo: "Luckily for America, we do not have to look to European musicians for this revolution, since everything is owed to an Indian who descends from the children of the Continent".


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I love the music of Bill Alves. Just beautiful.
Concerto for Guitar and Gamelan














Wolfgang von Schweinitz is mysterious. The music does not evoke any ordinary emotion but it is very moving.
Plainsound Glissando Modulation, Op. 49





Fantastic performance of Larry Polansky's Piano Study #5 for Just Fender Rhodes by Andrew C. Smith.
https://indexical.bandcamp.com/album/larry-polansky-piano-study-5


----------



## BabyGiraffe (Feb 24, 2017)

Ivan Wyschnegradsky - Prelude in B, Op. 22, No. 3






Lou Harrison Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan


----------

